# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Bán hoạc đổi cặp combo để lấy combo song mã

## viet tran

Hiện tại em cần bán 1cặp combo cực sock với giá 7t luôn.không thể thấp hơn được nữa.hoạc đổi combo hành trình 600mm vitme 16 bước 10.thanks các bác nhiều. Trình độ làm máy còn gà quá.nên làm router cho dể. Bác nào có dư trao đổi với em nha, nếu món hàng của các bác cao hơn thì em bù tiền thêm luôn

----------


## ppgas

Nhà có combo, chúng ta đổi nhé? Hoặc trả 7t mua luôn.

Đùa tí. Chẳng có thông tin gì cả chủ thớt???

----------


## viet tran

> Nhà có combo, chúng ta đổi nhé? Hoặc trả 7t mua luôn.
> 
> Đùa tí. Chẳng có thông tin gì cả chủ thớt???


y. Cấu hình em nó là vitme 20 bước 10,2 rãnh bi cốt ra 12mm,con block trượt lớn hành trình 700mm có thể bỏ miếng đệm để tăng hành trình, bề bản 95mm, cao 50mm khung thép còn tính hết cỡ 70mm, con này nặng 24kg
combo vitme 16 bước 10.con block trượt dài. Bề bản 85mm hành trình 600m.nặng 15kg.tổng trọng lượng 2 combo gần 40kg.
nếu bác quan tâm em bán cho bác giá đó luôn.thanks bác đã quan tâm

----------


## viet tran

> y. Cấu hình em nó là vitme 20 bước 10,2 rãnh bi cốt ra 12mm,con block trượt lớn hành trình 700mm có thể bỏ miếng đệm để tăng hành trình, bề bản 95mm, cao 50mm khung thép còn tính hết cỡ 70mm, con này nặng 24kg
> combo vitme 16 bước 10.con block trượt dài. Bề bản 85mm hành trình 600m.nặng 15kg.tổng trọng lượng 2 combo gần 40kg.
> nếu bác quan tâm em bán cho bác giá đó luôn.thanks bác đã quan tâm


T
 Việt ở sg.đt 0933429827.thanks

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## viet tran

> T
>  Việt ở sg.đt 0933429827.thanks


 Úp lên để không bị trôi bài

----------


## viet tran

Úp lên cho bác nào cần

----------


## viet tran

Úp để ngày giải phóng miền nam.hi

----------


## viet tran

> Úp để ngày giải phóng miền nam.hi


 Up 1 phát cho đi nhanh lẹ

----------


## viet tran

Có call có fix cho bác nào quan tâm.

----------


## viet tran

Em fix xuống còn 6t5 luôn. Mong muốn cho em nó đi mau lẹ.
 Còn combo ht 600 vitme 16 bước 10 giá 3t.
 Combo ht 700 vitme 20 bước 10 giá 3t8.

----------


## viet tran

Up lên cho bác nào cần

----------


## viet tran

Bộ combo ht 700 đã đi theo bác mỹ tho.
Còn bộ combo ht 600 giá 3tnữa cần cho ra đi luôn.

----------


## viet tran

Úp lên cho bác nào cần

----------


## viet tran

Úp len cho bác nào cần

----------


## viet tran

Úp lên cho bác nào cần

----------


## viet tran

Admin close topic này giúp em.thanks

----------


## viet tran

Close tpoic

----------

